# Blast from the Past! - Viewlex Filmstrip Viewer



## Alaric Darconville (Aug 15, 2011)

This is an ancient filmstrip viewer I picked up at the Habitat Restore. I LOVE the finish and the lines, which reminds me of ST:TOS (both Spock's viewer, and the warp nacelles on Enterprise).






Had the wrong white balance on my phone's camera





Better white balance


----------

